# Phentermine?!



## sk2012 (May 10, 2012)

I've gone to my doctor for this before, but to save me $60/month on the doctor's visit, I'd like to order this online. I'm a newbie when it comes to this, so I'm not having any luck on locating someone that sells it.

Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ipdomestic/

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ipgear/


----------



## fsoe (May 10, 2012)

samson supplies as well -


----------



## colochine (May 10, 2012)

Yea i was going with the no minimum order. But yes samson as well.


----------



## fsoe (May 10, 2012)

colochine said:


> Yea i was going with the no minimum order. But yes samson as well.



that is a nice thing about IP - I have used the IP adipex and its g2g


----------



## sk2012 (May 10, 2012)

fsoe said:


> samson supplies as well -



Thanks!


----------



## durango#95 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not source bashing here, but i just received my order of adipex(phentermine) from samson and its either bunk or insanely under dosed. Most of the pills crumble like they are made from compressed flour and when you chew them thats exactly what they taste like. I chewed 8(10mg). 4 last night around 6pm and another 4 around 8pm and felt zilch. 80mg of phen is enough to send someone into a serious tweak. His other gear is top notch but the phen is bogus.


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 23, 2012)

that sucks bro. i love phentermine, but i dont feel like paying 230 for a 60 capsule script. also, be careful with that shit if you do find 
some real phentermine its hard on the liver.


----------

